# Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

*Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

Hallo ich kenne nicht alle Heinz Ehrhardt Filme aber ich suche einen Bestimmten  Leider kann ich nur noch mich an eine Szene erinnern  

Es ging darum das er versuchte in das Gefängnis zu kommen doch egal was er Tat *stehlen etc* alles brachte nichts und er wurde einfach nicht eingesperrt  

Ich glaub zumindest das dies Heinz Ehrhardt war


----------



## TomatenKenny (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

*Die Herren mit der weißen Weste.  ? Die Herren mit der weißen Weste - Bilder - Cinema.de*


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> *Die Herren mit der weißen Weste.  ? Die Herren mit der weißen Weste - Bilder - Cinema.de*



Will er da verhaftet werden und klaut? Jetzt hab ich 3 Filme  einer sagt es wäre der Haustyrann, der andre *Ohne Krimi geht die Mimmi nie ins bett* Und sie nun *Die herren mit der weißen Weste  * was stimmt nun?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

Es passt keiner der genannten Filme mit dem guten Heinz. Ich tippe da eher auf Heinz Rühmann in der Hauptmann von Köpenick


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

Im Kittchen ist kein Zimmer frei | Film 1959 | moviepilot.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

Generell von der Handlung natürlich auch möglich und wäre wohl am zutreffendsten.


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es passt keiner der genannten Filme mit dem guten Heinz. Ich tippe da eher auf Heinz Rühmann in der Hauptmann von Köpenick



Der Film war definitiv in Farbe  Ältere Farbe also wo noch nicht so Satt war wie bei neuen Filmen und es spielte ein etwas Dickerer Schauspieler von daher kommt Rühmann nicht in Frage


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*



Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Im Kittchen ist kein Zimmer frei | Film 1959 | moviepilot.de



Hi nein der Film war in der frühen Farbfilmzeit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche bestimmte Verbrecher Komödie egal was er tut er wird nicht verhaftet?!*

Editieren, Editieren, Editieren ..., irgendwann kommt ein Mod spendet Payback Punkte.
Ich kennen eigentlich fast alle Filme aber so direkt fällt mir keiner ein der da passt. Bei den Herren mit der weißen Weste begehen die zwar ein paar Verbrechen aber die sollen ja Mario Adorf in den Knast bringen, der Haustyrann ist ja S/W und dort ist es ja nur die Halsstarrigkeit bei einer Beleidigung die ihn wegen Missachtung des Gerichtes in den Knast bringt.
Überlege mal ob dir nicht noch mehr einfällt


----------

